# Stromausfall



## da_vadda (19 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Stürme und umfallende Bäume lassen Hochspannungsleitungen herunterfallen - Stromausfall.
Wie wird sich in eurer Firma darauf vorbereitet?
Gönnt man sich für die Antriebstechnik ein Notstromaggregat, werden SPS und Netzwerkkomponennten über USV gepuffert?
Bei mir sieht es so aus:
Kein Notstromaggregat fürs Drehstromnetz.
SPS und Netzwerk laufen über USV.
Notbeleuchtung gibts natürlich auch....


----------



## Chriz (19 Januar 2007)

ahoi.

eigenes kraftwerk mit ca. 70MW und einspeisung ins öftl. netz. 


mfg


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

150kW Notstromdiesel für Not-Beleuchtung, EDV, Betriebsvernetzung, Brandmeldeanlagen, CO²-Löschanlagen, Kaffemaschine und Radio Elektrowerkstatt usw.

Dieselpumpen für die Sprinkleranlagen

Die Produktionsanlagen (Steuerung und Leistung) haben nix


MfG


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2007)

Wobei bei einem Stromausfall das Radio und die Kaffeemaschine natürlich besonders wichtig sind,
und absolute priorität haben!


----------



## Tobi P. (20 Januar 2007)

In der Firma: 2kVA Notstromdiesel. Als NSHV dient ne Kabeltrommel 
Zuhause: Pro Raum eine Deckenleuchte mit Einzelakku und Notstromweiche, dazu ne 3,5kVA Online-USV für meinen Server (die beim letzten Ausfall am Donnerstag versagt hat, grrr), ausserdem drei Sätze Batterien für Radio und Taschenlampen.
Sollte ich irgendwann mal genug gearbeitet haben, um mir ein eigenes Haus leisten zu können, bekommt es zusätzlich zur normalen Einspeisung eine Einspeisung über ein externes Aggregat und eine Umschaltmöglichkeit Normalnetz/Ersatznetz (wird von Mennekes als fertige Kombi angeboten, habe ich in letzter Zeit auch häufiger verbaut).


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2007)

Notbeleuchtung, USV für die Server und das wars.


----------



## edi (20 Januar 2007)

250 kva Notstromdiesel für Not-Beleuchtung, EDV ( mit USV ) , Telefonanlage ( USV ) ,*Kaffemaschine* ........ach so ,ein  "Ofen"  der zur Produktionsanlage gehört bekommt auch noch etwas ab..


----------



## Zimbo30 (20 Januar 2007)

Bei uns auch nur Notbeleuchtung, USV für Telefonanlage, Netzwerk, Brandmeldeanlage und das wars

Gruss


----------



## da_vadda (20 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Da haben sich ja die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt.
Ich lese aus euren Posts so raus, dass oftmals "nur" das nötigste abgesichert ist.

@Tobi P. :
Hast du einen Link zu dieser Mennekes "Notstromeinspeisung"
Kann ja nie schaden....


Wobei ich mal gehört habe, das Gasheizungen nicht über ein normales 1    Phasenaggregat laufen, sondern nur über ein 3 Phasenaggregat.
Soll was mit einem "definierten N " zu tun haben.
Was da jemand etwas genaueres???
Diverse Nachforschungen ergaben leider keine Erklärung.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Speedy1976 (20 Januar 2007)

Wir haben ein Diesel Notstrom für Notbeleuchtung. USV für Server und Telefonanalge und neuerdings auch für 2 SPS´en da dort die Ausischung daran hängt, die hat für uns höchste Priorität.

Grüßle Markus


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2007)

Speedy1976 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Diesel Notstrom für Notbeleuchtung. USV für Server und Telefonanalge und neuerdings auch für 2 SPS´en da dort die Ausischung daran hängt, die hat für uns höchste Priorität.
> 
> Grüßle Markus



Was ist denn eine Ausischung?


----------



## Speedy1976 (20 Januar 2007)

hoppla da ist ein buchstaben unter gegangen. das sollte ausmischung heißen. Wir sind ein fruchsaftabfüllbetrieb. Die Ausmischung ist quasi das Herz der Firma wenn hier was nicht geht, würden alle Abfülllinien stehen.


----------



## knabi (22 Januar 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Zuhause: Pro Raum eine Deckenleuchte mit Einzelakku und Notstromweiche


 
Respekt, da wird ja mancher Großbetrieb neidisch  

Gruß

Holger


----------



## kiestumpe (22 Januar 2007)

Speedy1976 schrieb:


> hoppla da ist ein buchstaben unter gegangen. das sollte ausmischung heißen. Wir sind ein fruchsaftabfüllbetrieb. Die Ausmischung ist quasi das Herz der Firma wenn hier was nicht geht, würden alle Abfülllinien stehen.


 
... das kann doch eigentlich nur EMIG sein, oder?
Habt ihr auch die Anlagen von KF?

MfG

Kiestumpe


----------



## Zottel (22 Januar 2007)

Speedy1976 schrieb:


> in nomine Patre et filie et Spiritus Sanctus


muß heißen: in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sanctus


----------



## Zottel (22 Januar 2007)

Zottel schrieb:


> muß heißen: in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sanctus


sorry, jetzt hab' ich was übersehen und der "Ändern"-Knopf geht nicht. Das kommt von der Besserwisserei. Es muß heißen:
in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti


----------



## Tobi P. (22 Januar 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Respekt, da wird ja mancher Großbetrieb neidisch
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger




Waren alle über. Großkunde hat auf Zentralbatterieanlage umgestellt und die Einzelakkuleuchten in einen großen Container befördert. Einige haben sich verirrt und sind bei mir zuhause im privaten Lager und schlussendlich an der Decke gelandet 


Gruß Tobi


----------

